# laundry soap question



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I make a laundry soap and have never had problems in the past. Out of a large batch I made recently and put in plastic jars, two of the laundry soaps have discolored---orange and yellow spots some about pin head size, some large. I am guessing it is some type of fungus growth but it did not happen on the other soap I made at the same time--same batch just put in different jars. My soap is made just with the goat milk bar soap I make, borax, washing soda and water. Do you know what caused this? If I add something like Germall plus next time I make it from majestic sage would that prevent it happening the next time I make the laundry soap? Any suggestions to prevent this? :help :help :help
Christine


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you use scented bar soap? I make this weekly and have never had a problem. Sounds like there was something left over in the jars or a bar soap issue and not a process issue. I would not want to add Germall Plus. This soap is so inexpensive to make, just dump it and start again with another bar of soap, maybe from a different batch.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Christine, this can also be caused from the fat in the soap.. we almost always superfat our soaps so that they are moisturizing on our skin... Now you laundry soap does not need this, to combat this add a few extra oz of lye to a large batch and make it lye heavy... it will get your clothes cleaner and no orange spots...
Barb


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

it was unscented soap, but Barb's comment on it being superfatted makes sense--but I didn't think I superfatted my soap. But if I add an extra ounce or two of lye, and I touch the laundry soap with my hands, won't it burn---I make about 7 gallons at a time--how much extra lye are you talking about? I am thinking about when I have accidently gotten lye on my skin--ouch! Was wondering also since I put banana in my bar soap --in the beginning with the goatmilk and lye that then I add to my oil---could this have something to do with it?---but I never have had my bar soap go moldy--but maybe the water added to make laundry soap has something to do with it? What do you think?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

No it won't burn your hands.. it will make your skin rough like dipping in bleach... it just takes all the superfat oout and if its goat milk soap the fat in the milk contibutes to the superfat... Mix your lye with water first when making your laundry soap, it mixes in easier... I use about 2 oz in a five gallon pail..
Barb


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks so much! :biggrin That's an easy fix!
Christine


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you run your recipe through the lye calculator, you can set the superfat to 0%...see how much different that is from how much lye that you are currently using.


----------

